# Quit job and starting a new one as sales associate



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just quit my job today after yesterdays deal breaker. I worked as a dish washer in the back of family restaurant where the dish room is treated horrible and given outrageous demands. 

I up an quit the job with no job lined up and bills to pay. Not the best idea but I wasn't able to put up with it any longer. I made a few calls and my friend reminds me of the job he can get me at Sears as a sales associate it. I've been brushing it off but called him up an explained the situation. Told me to fill out the application and he would vouch for me. There's about a 9/10 chance I'll get the job. Haven't gotten a call back yet but will most likely have an interview tomorrow from what I was told.

To some this is no stepping stone but it's a huge step for me. I'm nervous as hell about it but keep telling myself how much better it will be besides it being largely customer based. I'll be in same department as my friend and trained by him which helps a lot. Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

Hope it comes good, best of luck!


----------



## dgodfrey (Oct 11, 2013)

What do you mean you have bills to pay? Geez you're only 18. Did you get out of the house that fast? I'm 20 and I still live with my folks.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

dgodfrey said:


> What do you mean you have bills to pay? Geez you're only 18. Did you get out of the house that fast? I'm 20 and I still live with my folks.


No but I went out an bought a 2014 Chevy cruze on my own. Between that insurance and phone bill I got about $400 a month wrapped up in bills.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

When you can land a job in today's difficult economy, it's a stepping stone. It's great that you have a friend helping you. Good luck with the interview process.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

I heard Sears mostly only hires part time....


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Got the job at sears and probably starting Monday or Tuesday. Yeah there most part time which is fine. I'll get around 25 hours a week. Long as I can sell enough stuff I'll make more then my last job with 35-45.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

LoneWolf14 said:


> Got the job at sears and probably starting Monday or Tuesday. Yeah there most part time which is fine. I'll get around 25 hours a week. Long as I can sell enough stuff I'll make more then my last job with 35-45.


Congrats man.


----------

